# how worried are you about  possible  medicare cuts and do you think it will happen



## martys (Oct 18, 2017)

I was reading from AARP  and listening to CNN that if the 2018 budget passes congress there  are provisions for major cuts (billions) and terrible changes to Medicare  as we know it.  So How worried are you about this and do you think it will happen.   I am on Medicare


----------



## Don M. (Oct 19, 2017)

I wouldn't put much trust in Anything the government does in the future.  As the National Debt continues to climb, and Washington thinks tax cuts will solve its problems, it becomes fairly obvious that there will be a movement to reduce spending for social/welfare programs.  Medicare is on track to be out of funding within 4 or 5 years, and SS isn't that far behind.  

Most of these politicians get their campaign financing, etc., from the wealthy and the corporations...so it is not surprising that they support programs which cater to these sources....meanwhile, they continue to brainwash the general public into thinking that they really care about the average person.  

About the only "defense" we will have against going bankrupt over medical costs in the future will be to try to stay as fit and healthy as possible....or pray that our present system collapses to the point where the Only option is a SP-UHC system much like the rest of the developed world uses.


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 19, 2017)

[h=1]how worried are you about possible medicare cuts and do you think it will happen[/h]
I am not worried about medicare.... I do not think that will happen.   I am worried about cuts to Medicaid.  

I go notice that Blue Cross will not have a Medicare Advantage plan in my state.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 19, 2017)

I agree with both above comments. 

AARP partly relies on federal funds and are nervous they will be affected by budget adjustments. I'm sure they will be affected before medicare will. I've seen publications that showed how much AARP spends on lobbyists and, though legal, I think it's wrong, and it makes anything they say less credible.


----------



## Lon (Oct 19, 2017)

I am on Medicare but don't believe their will be cuts. They may have a means test to get or keep certain benefits. High income individuals then would be affected but not the rank and file.


----------



## exwisehe (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm worried for my brother especially.  He's 82 and has polymyalgia rheumatica, which is very debilitating requiring frequent doctor visits he's pretty much confined to a recliner at home, and a wheel chair for going anywhere.

Also my wife who has to get monthly infusions for her rheumatoid  arthritis, and as you know, those are very expensive.

So if something happens to medicare, I'm in big trouble.


----------



## martys (Oct 19, 2017)

just to let you know the senate just passed this evening  the budget  plan which includes a resolution that could cut 450 billion from medicare  in 10 yeas to pay for  tax cuts. There is a option to privatize it also.  Does not mean they will do these cuts, but options are there  and this could pass  with 51 votes only because of reconciliation.
So I guess we will just have to wait and president keeps his promise not to cut medicare or medicade. I like the fact that I can now go to any doctor and get the medical care I need especially with specialists. There will be a lot of upset people if this happens.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2017)

martys said:


> just to let you know the senate just passed this evening  the budget  plan which includes a resolution that could cut 450 billion from medicare  in 10 yeas to pay for  tax cuts. There is a option to privatize it also.  Does not mean they will do these cuts, but options are there  and this could pass  with 51 votes only because of reconciliation.
> So I guess we will just have to wait and president keeps his promise not to cut medicare or medicaide. I like the fact that I can now go to any doctor and get the medical care I need especially with specialists. There will be a lot of upset people if this happens.



I was dismayed to see this news story this morning.  If Medicare is cut substantially, many will die, IMHO, including my sister and a dear friend of mine.  So many, probably most, of us, did not figure huge health costs into our retirement, because we had been told since we began working and paying payroll taxes, that Medicare would be there for us.  Even those of us who have supplements or advantage plans will be hugely impacted because the cost of those plans will skyrocket, and, of course those plans do not cover anything that Medicare does not, even now.

And I cannot envision the suffering if Medicaid is drastically cut -- Medicaid covers medical care for millions of people, including the disabled, children born with serious health problems, and the very poor.  It was Medicaid that enabled my dying niece to have medical care for her terminal cancer after she, at 39, lost her job and insurance because the cancer made it impossible for her to continue to work.


----------



## chrisgjim (Oct 23, 2017)

If you have a BCBS Advantage plan  and they pull out, then you will fall into open enrollment.  This means you can go and get a Medicare Supplement and not have to answer any health questions. Just make sure you do not get Plan F.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 23, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I agree with both above comments.
> 
> AARP partly relies on federal funds and are nervous they will be affected by budget adjustments. I'm sure they will be affected before medicare will. I've seen publications that showed how much AARP spends on lobbyists and, though legal, I think it's wrong, and it makes anything they say less credible.



AARP has a very clear conflict of interest as long as they're selling insurance plans. It's impossible for them to represent both their members and their own financial interests. They've taken a big hit in terms of being trustworthy as an organization because of this issue.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 23, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> AARP has a very clear conflict of interest as long as they're selling insurance plans. It's impossible for them to represent both their members and their own financial interests. They've taken a big hit in terms of being trustworthy as an organization because of this issue.



I strongly agree.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 25, 2017)

Medicare is in a serious budget deficit and needs one or a combination of solutions:
- restructured with fewer benefits and higher premiums
- raising taxable salary limits again - the SocSec payroll tax was raised this year to $127,200, which means any salary earned over that is exempted. 
- Congressional approval for Medicare to negotiate drug prices with pharmaceutical companies, a huge loophole which costs taxpayers millions every year.

The GOP has control of all three branches: judicial, executive, and legislative. There is a growing push to turn Medicaid into block grants. It might be worth remembering that 62% of residents in nursing homes depend solely upon Medicaid:
https://www.kff.org/infographic/medicaids-role-in-nursing-home-care/

One issue with block grants is that it is a fixed amount; an expensive new drug or procedure, or a sudden costly new disease - think Zika, for example - might not be covered as there's no flexibility until the next budget go-around. Each state would have to make the case to Congress that it deserves an increase (good luck with that, LOL).

From https://khn.org/news/block-grants-medicaid-faq/:
" Q: I don’t get my insurance through Medicaid. So why should I care?

" Medicaid is a major government program. In 2015, it accounted for 17 percent of the nation’s health care expenditures — money that comes from taxpayer dollars.
Plus, the 75 million people covered make up almost a quarter of the U.S. population. And almost two-thirds of people in nursing homes pay for their care using Medicaid — indeed, most of the program’s spending is on the elderly and disabled. If lawmakers are trying to save $1 trillion over a decade, it’s hard to see how that could happen without touching elderly benefits, noted Matt Salo, executive director of the National Association of Medicaid Directors.
Even if you aren’t covered by Medicaid, you probably know someone who would be affected by block granting. "


----------



## dpwspringer (Oct 26, 2017)

Lethe200 said:


> Medicare is in a serious budget deficit and needs one or a combination of solutions:
> - restructured with fewer benefits and higher premiums
> - raising taxable salary limits again - the SocSec payroll tax was raised this year to $127,200, which means any salary earned over that is exempted.
> - Congressional approval for Medicare to negotiate drug prices with pharmaceutical companies, a huge loophole which costs taxpayers millions every year.
> ...


Good points... like it or not we can't ignore cost and who/how/when things get paid off.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 26, 2017)

According to the Center on Budget and Policy, Medicare is not in the kind of trouble that's being claimed. I loath the gummit playing politics with my health care.

https://www.cbpp.org/research/health/medicare-is-not-bankrupt


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 26, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> According to the Center on Budget and Policy, Medicare is not in the kind of trouble that's being claimed. I loath the gummit playing politics with my health care.
> 
> https://www.cbpp.org/research/health/medicare-is-not-bankrupt



Unfortunately, this paper from the CBPP points out that it is ACA which is responsible for the extending and stabilizing of Medicare finances. 

The GOP right wing and President are determined to undermine ACA. The Federal court has just ruled against the states who sued to immediately reinstate the subsidies which Trump canceled. They lost Wednesday 10/25/2017. The second part of the lawsuit, against the Trump administration itself, does continue and will be decided in early 2018.

Since subsidies are at the heart of ACA, if the states lose the next round in the courts in 2018, ACA is effectively dead. Insurers will lose money for 2018 because they had to submit their plans for inclusion to each state well before Trump canceled the subsidies. 

Both states and insurers were guessing in May 2017 what might happen; that's why a lot of premiums rose for 2018 and many insurers withdrew from various regions as a CYA move. Anthem, for example, only sells in 3 counties in CA for 2018, whereas in 2016 they sold in 27.

What the CBPP link shows is that Medicare is not bankrupt, but it is under increased financial stress if ACA is undermined (sicker, older people will cost Medicare more). It is true an increase in the Medicare payroll tax will help, but that's been true for years. I haven't seen much political will to actually DO it. 

The political reality is that the two most active political forces are the Right Wing and the Libertarians. Neither is supportive of higher taxes, especially payroll taxes. 

Personally, I have no skin in this game. I have full retiree health benefits and all Medicare does is double my monthly insurance cost. But my family and friends have or will depend on Medicare and Medicaid, and it's heart-breaking to see how frightened they are of a future that might have enormous medical or nursing home costs which they can't afford to pay.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh, we are worried to death.    My husband has Mesothelioma and so hope all this is a bad dream.


----------



## chrisgjim (Oct 27, 2017)

Just like this "tax reform" that will be passed shortly.  It's a tax break to the wealthy and who pays for it, Medicare, Medicaid and the middle class.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2018)

Don M. said:


> I wouldn't put much trust in Anything the government does in the future.  As the National Debt continues to climb, and Washington thinks tax cuts will solve its problems, it becomes fairly obvious that there will be a movement to reduce spending for social/welfare programs.  Medicare is on track to be out of funding within 4 or 5 years, and SS isn't that far behind.
> 
> Most of these politicians get their campaign financing, etc., from the wealthy and the corporations...so it is not surprising that they support programs which cater to these sources....meanwhile, they continue to brainwash the general public into thinking that they really care about the average person.
> 
> About the only "defense" we will have against going bankrupt over medical costs in the future will be to try to stay as fit and healthy as possible....or pray that our present system collapses to the point where the Only option is a SP-UHC system much like the rest of the developed world uses.


You used the correct term Don when you said brainwashing. I just don't understand why certain people can't see what's really going on! I have been warning those I know who are on social programs for a long time to spend more wisely, save more money because there's a time coming down the pike when these programs won't be available to you. If any big cuts are made I feel very sorry for some of my online friends who are already struggling. Good advice about trying to stay as healthy as possible. There are those of us who think "they" may be trying to "thin the herd."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 31, 2018)

Don M. said:


> I wouldn't put much trust in Anything the government does in the future.  As the National Debt continues to climb, and Washington thinks tax cuts will solve its problems, it becomes fairly obvious that there will be a movement to reduce spending for social/welfare programs.  Medicare is on track to be out of funding within 4 or 5 years, and SS isn't that far behind.
> 
> Most of these politicians get their campaign financing, etc., from the wealthy and the corporations...so it is not surprising that they support programs which cater to these sources....meanwhile, they continue to brainwash the general public into thinking that they really care about the average person.
> 
> About the only "defense" we will have against going bankrupt over medical costs in the future will be to try to stay as fit and healthy as possible....or pray that our present system collapses to the point where the Only option is a SP-UHC system much like the rest of the developed world uses.



Agree totally.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

chrisgjim said:


> If you have a BCBS Advantage plan  and they pull out, then you will fall into open enrollment.  This means you can go and get a Medicare Supplement and not have to answer any health questions. Just make sure you do not get Plan F.



I have Plan F. What's wrong with Plan F???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 31, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I have Plan F. What's wrong with Plan F???


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2018)

Another Plan F person here.  Suits me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2018)

jujube said:


> Another Plan F person here.  Suits me.


:dito:


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

Whew thank you for the replies about Plan F:thanks:


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 31, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Oh, we are worried to death.    My husband has Mesothelioma and so hope all this is a bad dream.



It's still up in the air, but the recent tax cut included a provision where the feds can ("might") get out of direct reimbursement and instead, give block grants to states to handle Medicare. But, if the block grants are not enough, the states might be forced to cut some benes. No one is talking about ending the program. They are talking about how to save money, and the repubs would like to pretty much put the onus back on the states (no political argument here). 
   It all remains to be seen.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> It's still up in the air, but the recent tax cut included a provision where the feds can ("might") get out of direct reimbursement and instead, give block grants to states to handle Medicare. But, if the block grants are not enough, the states might be forced to cut some benes. No one is talking about ending the program. They are talking about how to save money, and the repubs would like to pretty much put the onus back on the states (no political argument here).
> It all remains to be seen.



I believe the above suggestions apply only to Medicaid, not to Medicare.  Medicare is strictly a federal program, with no state involvement.  Medicaid is partially managed by the states.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 1, 2018)

> I believe the above suggestions apply only to Medicaid, not to Medicare.  Medicare is strictly a federal program, with no state involvement.  Medicaid is partially managed by the states.



You are correct. Block grants proposed for Medicaid. Reductions in reimbursements for Medicare proposed.

But, people are obviously not concerned. The congressional elections in 2014 had the lowest voter turnout in years. Only 1/3rd of voters showed up. So, the general population of the U.S. doesn't care, so whatever happens is all good (apparently). Seniors did vote in higher numbers, but less than 2/3rds.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2018)

.

Plan F is the best of all the Medicare supplements, the cream of the crop.

I'm retired from a major Blue Cross corporation.  Their best option for their Medicare primary retirees is Plan F.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 1, 2018)

No, actually there ARE possible Medicare cuts coming, if the new tax law is found not to be revenue-neutral - which just about every single analyst, including conservative experts as well as the CBO, has agreed that it will add to the deficit, not reduce it - then mandatory cuts must occur:

From TheHill.com, Nov 14, 2017: 
http://thehill.com/policy/finance/budget/360300-tax-bill-could-spur-25-billion-in-medicare-cuts-cbo

(excerpt) The GOP tax bill could trigger automatic cuts worth $136 billion from mandatory spending in 2018,including $25 billion in Medicare cuts, if Congress doesn’t find another way to offset its deficit increases, according to the Congressional Budget Office (CBO).

The tax bill would add an estimated $1.5 trillion to the deficit over a decade. Congressional “pay-as-you-go” rules, called pay-go, require that the White House Office of Management and Budget (OMB) automatically cut mandatory spending if legislation increases the deficit beyond a certain point.

“Without enacting subsequent legislation to either offset that deficit increase, waive the recordation of the bill’s impact on the scorecard, or otherwise mitigate or eliminate the requirements of the [pay-go] law, OMB would be required to issue a sequestration order within 15 days of the end of the session of Congress to reduce spending in fiscal year 2018 by the resultant total of $136 billion,” CBO wrote on Tuesday.

Medicare can only be cut by a maximum of 4 percent through the pay-go rules, however, which amounts to $25 billion in cuts.
======

Note the important point: this is re-calculated every year. If the economy grows and tax revenues cover expenditures, entitlements like Social Security and Medicare are exempted from cuts. ONLY if the budget is negative, do the mandatory cuts happen.

Although the budget cuts can come from anywhere, the GOP has already stated its intent to reduce entitlements and have specifically named Medicare in addition to Medicaid:

*Ryan says Republicans to target welfare, Medicare, Medicaid spending in 2018*
Washington Post, Dec 6, 2017
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-and-social-security/?utm_term=.6d8e6194e89d


----------



## Sharon S. Campbell (Feb 5, 2018)

Smiling Jane - AARP was started by its insurance co! So, they do represent both sides; not impossible, because they must stand up for their members. And, with enough of us voicing our opinions, they do and will continue to do so, I think.


----------



## Sharon S. Campbell (Feb 5, 2018)

Lifting the tax caps on SS and Medicare goes a very long way to a full fix.


----------



## GreenSky (Feb 5, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Plan F is the best of all the Medicare supplements, the cream of the crop.
> 
> I'm retired from a major Blue Cross corporation.  Their best option for their Medicare primary retirees is Plan F.



Unless you take the premium into consideration Plan F is the "best."  Of course, Plan G covers exactly the same things other than the $183 Medicare Part B deductible and is usually $400+ less expensive depending on area.

So for those who believe paying the insurance company $400 so you can avoid a $183 is a great deal then keep Plan F.  

Rick


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 15, 2018)

I just don't expect any cuts in Medicare. Maybe means testing as someone said. But seniors vote and there's lots of them out there with all the millions of boomers retiring daily. It would be political suicide to touch Medicare.
  Frankly, I think we need to bite the bullet and go single payer health care. It seems the only way going forward that can remotely work.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2018)

garyt1957 said:


> Frankly, I think we need to bite the bullet and go single payer health care. It seems the only way going forward that can remotely work.



For Sure!  Nations with a Universal plan spend about half of what we do...and their results are superior to ours.  Our present system is All About Money, and it is driving our costs to ridiculous levels.  Health Care costs are already the single largest national expenditure, and will only continue to get worse unless our government looks at what is working quite well for other nations.


----------

